

Why Silicon Valley faces fresh threats - nradov
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/02/11/BUMD1BV6A1.DTL&tsp=1

======
gbookman
The article makes some interesting points but I think it fails to take into
account the plummeting cost of starting and running a startup.

Because it's so cheap to start/run a company, and only getting cheaper,
there's much less need for gov't/VC/university money.

~~~
nathanwdavis
But I think the point is that relative to other locations, it is still much
more costly.

Here's one example: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1118125>

